# SSL Certificate Error



## Bearcat1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Tried setting up 6D on the EOS Utility. I get a SSL Certificate Error code...any ideas?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 23, 2012)

Its going to be some sort of computer settings, but without even a hint of computer type(Mac?) and OS, there is not much to start on.


----------



## Bearcat1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Mountain Lion....I'm downloading a firmware update for the 6d, we'll see if that works.... Brand new camera , really annoying..


----------



## Bearcat1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Didn't work, still getting Error:

To use this function, the latest SSL certificate must be set up on the camera. Download the latest SSL certificate and set up on the camera."

Anybody??? Help !!!


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

You mean going to this link http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_6d#DriversAndSoftware and downloading does not work? You can download and then apply...


----------



## Bearcat1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes, I updated the firmware on the camera and updated the EOS Utility....


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

Bearcat1 said:


> Yes, I updated the firmware on the camera and updated the EOS Utility....


So you are all set? Happy shooting. Btw, when I tried to download from that link onto the iPad, I got an error stating I could not download using Safari! Wow!


----------



## Bearcat1 (Dec 23, 2012)

No not all set, it didn't fix it unfortunately. I can't even find anything regarding it on google.


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

Bearcat1 said:


> No not all set, it didn't fix it unfortunately. I can't even find anything regarding it on google.


OK, so as I understand it, you have done the following:
[list type=decimal]
[*]Downloaded the 6D firmware
[*]Downloaded the latest Canon software
[*]Installed the 6D firmware
[*]Installed the latest Canon software
[/list]

And you are unable to get the EOS utility to connect to the 6D - right?

Take a look at this link
http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/post/50455667

If my understanding is incorrect please describe in detail as I am trying to read between the lines of your narration.


----------



## bvukich (Dec 23, 2012)

I happen to be a network engineer. If anything below doesn't make any sense, just ignore it, it probably doesn't apply...

Are you connecting to a WPA/WPA2-EAP network?
Does the radius/IAS server have a self-signed or enterprise CA cert without a trusted root?
Or is the cert from a "real" CA?


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

bvukich said:


> I happen to be a network engineer. If anything below doesn't make any sense, just ignore it, it probably doesn't apply...
> 
> Are you connecting to a WPA/WPA2-EAP network?
> Does the radius/IAS server have a self-signed or enterprise CA cert without a trusted root?
> Or is the cert from a "real" CA?


My 2c is that the message may be coming from the "catch-all" portion of the try-catch error trap. Why would the 6D communicate over SSL in a LAN as the default method of connecting?


----------



## bvukich (Dec 23, 2012)

rpt said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > I happen to be a network engineer. If anything below doesn't make any sense, just ignore it, it probably doesn't apply...
> ...



It wouldn't be the default in most situations, but with either EAP-TLS or PEAP with EAP-TLS, SSL is mandatory. If he's trying to connect to a corporate wireless network that would be a likely configuration. If he's connecting to home wireless it's highly unlikely; or in the event his home wireless is configured to use WPA Enterprise, chances are anyone that would have the knowledge to set it up probably would have realized the problem and subsequent solution before asking questions here.

That all being said... there was so little information given, it's unclear if this error is occurring during wireless authentication, or if that is succeeding and it's getting the error when the EOS utility is trying to connect to the camera (or vice versa).


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

bvukich said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > bvukich said:
> ...


Yup. That is why I posted the link which states that one needs to turn off the wifi on the 6D if one is trying to download images with the USB...

*Bearcat1* I guess you are asleep  do chime in giving details...


----------



## Bearcat1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey guys, thank you for helping me with this... you are clearly more qualified than i am to address it. 

It gives me the error code on the EOS Utility when i access the Web Service Settings Icon. The Error Code states:

"*To use this function, the latest SSL certificate must be set up on the camera. Download the latest SSL certificate and set up on the camera.*"

I've updated the firmware on the 6D and downloaded the latest updates for the EOS Utility....

That's where I am at so far...any suggestions?

Thank you again!


----------



## Bearcat1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Bearcat1 said:


> Hey guys, thank you for helping me with this... you are clearly more qualified than i am to address it.
> 
> It gives me the error code on the EOS Utility when i access the Web Service Settings Icon. The Error Code states:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcat1 (Dec 27, 2012)

It turn-out all i had to do was run the EOS Utility disc again and setup. It missed the SSL Cert update somewhere along the setup phase. I knew it was something simple!  I hope this helps anyone else with the same problem. Happy Shooting!


----------



## rpt (Dec 27, 2012)

Good to hear that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi I just got a Canon power shot ELPH 320 HS. I also had the same error ( To use this function the latest SSL certificate must be set up on the camera. Download the latest SSL certificate and set up on the camera )

I am running windows 7
This is how I fixed it. First I went to the canon site and downloaded all utilities from there instead of the cd. I was having a error code from Image Browser EX and this fixed it.
Then I downloaded Microsoft silver light. good luck


----------



## mouginol (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,

can you help me how you fix this pb, I never saw the SSL Option in the installation process of Canon Utility.

I have the same problem on my EOS 6D.

Thanks a lot

Olivier


----------



## rpt (Jan 28, 2013)

Read http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11840.msg212122#msg212122.


----------



## mouginol (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for your answer but it did not solve my problem.

I think I have the solution from this forum in german : http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1199030&page=4

It seems that its a bug from version 2.12.3 that I downloaded from internet.

Problem, I don't have version 2.12.2.1 of the original CD. This is why I cannot apply your proposal.

Is there a way to get this version not available from Canon site ? I did not find.

Thanks

Olivier


----------



## rpt (Jan 30, 2013)

mouginol said:


> Thanks for your answer but it did not solve my problem.
> 
> I think I have the solution from this forum in german : http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1199030&page=4
> 
> ...


Surely the 6D came with a CD. Does that not work? Why don't you contact Canon support? I have not had any such problem, but then I have a 5D3 and no WiFi...


----------



## mouginol (Jan 30, 2013)

rpt said:


> Surely the 6D came with a CD. Does that not work? Why don't you contact Canon support? I have not had any such problem, but then I have a 5D3 and no WiFi...



thanks for the answer

I don't have the CD for a simple Reason, my EOS 6D comes from Asia and the CD does not work for Europe and US :-(

I'm also waiting for a response of the support of Canon. For now on, they asked me many questions but they did not start yet to look for a solution. Hope they will do it soon …
Promess, if they give me THE answer, I will share it her with everyone.

Sure the pb is only with wifi devices. But my main expectation with WIFI is to be able to upload my pictures without PC.

Maybe that if I find a CD for EOS 5D mark III, it will work …


----------



## rpt (Jan 30, 2013)

mouginol said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Surely the 6D came with a CD. Does that not work? Why don't you contact Canon support? I have not had any such problem, but then I have a 5D3 and no WiFi...
> ...


Well, best of luck.


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 30, 2013)

I think you always have to install from Disc the first time, cuz the online downloads from Canon are just updates.


----------



## mouginol (Jan 31, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> I think you always have to install from Disc the first time, cuz the online downloads from Canon are just updates.



Yes, with what I've read, I have to install from the original EOS 6D (EOS Utility version 2.12.2.1) and DO NOT UPGRADE to 2.12.3

Problem, my CD is not compatible with Europe and USA and I cannot find EOS Utility version 2.12.2.1

If anyone can help me to find the good CD ...

The ESO 5F MarkIII CD may also work properly.


----------



## harryvermeulen (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello,

I have the same problem, and none of the above suggestions / solutions have solved it so far.

When I installed the EOS Utility software from the bundled CD (version 2.12.2.1), connect the camera to the pc and open the Web Service settings, it tells me it needs to download an SSL certificate. It downloads the certificate, and then installs it on the camera (or so it says).

I then shut down EOS Utility, I remove the cable, enable wifi on the camera and go into the wifi settings menu. When I try to upload something, it asks to connect to a wifi access point, after which I get the message: "Invalid SSL certificate. Connect to a computer and correct the settings with the provided software." On the top of the screen it says: "Error" and "Err 124".

On my mac, I can find the certificate on the harddrive, under a folder called "/Applications/Canon Utilities/EOS Utility/RootCertification/000001". If I remove the "AddTrustExternalCARoot.cer" certificate file from that folder, connect the camera again, start up the EOS Utility and click on "Web Service settings" it can download and install the SSL certificate again, but I keep having the same problem with the camera giving me Error #124, saying the certificate is invalid.

My camera firmware is 1.1.2.
I've tried both the 2.12.2.1 and the 2.12.3 version of the EOS Utility, both on Mac OS X 10.8.2 and on Windows 7 64bit SP1. Both perform the same and do not solve the problem.

Am I the only one still having this problem? I'll try and call Canon's support line again next week. I live in Japan, so it's a bit hard to talk to them in Japanese. There's so little information about this error on the web, it seems like it's not a common problem.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Kind regards,
Harry


----------



## oscaroo (Feb 25, 2013)

Gday.



harryvermeulen said:


> When I installed the EOS Utility software from the bundled CD (version 2.12.2.1), connect the camera to the pc and open the Web Service settings, it tells me it needs to download an SSL certificate. It downloads the certificate, and then installs it on the camera (or so it says).
> 
> I then shut down EOS Utility, I remove the cable, enable wifi on the camera and go into the wifi settings menu. When I try to upload something, it asks to connect to a wifi access point, after which I get the message: "Invalid SSL certificate. Connect to a computer and correct the settings with the provided software." On the top of the screen it says: "Error" and "Err 124".



Hey Harry.

I just did the process with the software that came from the CD and it worked.
Once the eos utility loads (the version from cd) go to web service settings, it updates some ceritifacte stuff, then you have to press the button on the bottom right. I forget what it's called, basically, you have to log into canon image gateway and then click the thingo to add new sharing thingos. Once you set up, say facebook and email, they'll appear on the right column of things. There should be an empty left column. Now you press each individual one on the right and then the move to the left button. The left column are the settings stored on the camera.

Then you can use it directly from wifi on the camera.


----------



## mouginol (Feb 25, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> Gday.
> 
> Hey Harry.
> 
> ...



Hi, and could you help me to find a way to get this version ?
I don't have this CD and can't connect my 6D to internet :-(

It would be a real help for me ...

Olivier


----------



## oscaroo (Feb 25, 2013)

Gday.

I notice in my install now, there's a RootCertification\000001\AddTrustExternalCARoot.cer file in program files (x86)/canon/eos utility/

Before, when laze me did the no-cd hack to install the version from the web (the .13 one), this directory did not exist.

Having reinstalled from the CD the above directory is made and placed.
I suspect, that if I were to update to .13 one then the above directory would remain present and all would work.

Well played Canon! Well played. This means that even if you use the no-cd hack you'll never get the above certificate unless you've the CD.

For Oliver, however, someone will probably have to break some license agreement clause to send him the install ripped from the CD. That person, will not be me today.

If you have a 6d, then surely you must have a CD. Perhaps beg someone to borrow theirs.


----------



## mouginol (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a CD, but this CD comes from Asia and CIG is not available there. So I'm blocked with no use of the Wifi function of my great 6D


----------



## oscaroo (Feb 28, 2013)

Ah.
So you can't use the "Upload to web services" feature that goes through CIG.
However, you still can use the other wifi features, like transfer/shoot through your smart phone or tether/view/transfer to your computer.


----------



## ajdrooler (Mar 17, 2013)

I had the same problem with my Canon 6D: the Solution Disk found in the box was for the Asia / Oceania area and the web services couldn't be activated because the SSL certificate was missing. After a difficult search on the web I managed to get ahold of the Western Europe / USA setup CD (version V27.1) and finally I succedeed in configuring the web services and installing the required SSL certificates on the camera.
I'm not going to publicly post any link, but if you're still looking for a solution, feel free to contact me via PM.


----------



## vannus (Jul 23, 2017)

I know this has been dead for a while however i have just bought a 760d and cannot for the life of me fix this problem.
I am using a mac and have found the root file on device and it is dated 29/03/2011 is this correct. EOS utility states ssl cert is out of date and new cert will be downloaded to camera. I can add and remove items via canon gateway no problem i just cant connect to web services wirelessly I keep getting the same ssl error.
I have also tried a windows laptop its exactly the same camera requires ssl cert updating says its updating and still it doesnt work please someone help this i driving me nuts.


----------



## vannus (Jul 23, 2017)

Got it to work had to use the wps button on my router and all is now ok,


----------

